# Is this an f150 or f250 **Please help**



## handyandy (Oct 23, 2003)

Guys I thought some of you ford guys could help me here. I am thinking about buying this truck. I am told it is a F250 and as you can see in the pic there is a F250 badge on the fender. Problem is I got the vin # for the truck and according to carfax it's a '83 F150. Not a F250 as advertised. The vin # is 2FTDF15G5DCA77652.

Can anyone here ID this truck from the pic and help me figure this out. F250 or F150?

http://www.greatlakes4x4.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13680&d=1187221546


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

anybody can put a f250 badge on a f-150 my buddy just did it the other day.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Whats the title and weight sticker say?

I'd believe the VIN and title before a fender


----------



## handyandy (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow you guys are quick and I'm thinking the same thing you are. BTW i edited my post with the vin # if that helps.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

handyandy;399134 said:


> Wow you guys are quick and I'm thinking the same thing you are. BTW i edited my post with the vin # if that helps.


I SAY F250.

it could have been registered at one point as a 150 and thus the carfax report? 
counting lug nuts on front wheel and looking at wheel. hmm. lights acrossed roof. hmm. the fact its got the plow on it and its still alive.

yeah. i say f250
dunno if im right though. go count the leaf springs and bolts in rearend..

im wrong. 150

http://www.ford.com/en/vehicles/owners/recalls/results.htm


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;399138 said:


> I SAY F250.
> 
> counting lug nuts on front wheel and looking at wheel. hmm. lights acrossed roof. hmm. QUOTE]
> 
> Eight lug wheels, that's a give away, Imissed that, good eyes bribrius


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

an old truck like that could have 3/4 ton axles on it though that someone put on. but ya an old truck like that i wouldnt worry too much what truck it was


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ABES;399145 said:


> an old truck like that could have 3/4 ton axles on it though that someone put on. but ya an old truck like that i wouldnt worry too much what truck it was


yep . ford site says one fifty.

must have added axles?

i think its a messed up vin anyway. i tried decoding it letter for letter and it didnt add up with the eighties format, nineties format, or pre eighties format.
it just didnt go letter for letter in the right sequence.

unless im missing something with the vin change sequence in mid eighties......


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

For sure 3/4 ton AKA F-250. Wheels, tires, Lugs, Stance all point to F-250. They may have put a different dash in it and left the serial plate. Ask the seller but all signs point to 3/4 ton F-250


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

firelwn82;399152 said:


> For sure 3/4 ton AKA F-250. Wheels, tires, Lugs, Stance all point to F-250. They may have put a different dash in it and left the serial plate. Ask the seller but all signs point to 3/4 ton F-250


yeah. got the dual tanks too.

wrong vin though.....
i would definatley ask. the original vin could have been salvage title or maybe theft recovery (or not recovered at all).

i dont see them changing out the dash for no reason. according to the vin you gave this truck is a two wheel drive f-150. i dont see them changing it from two wheel to four wheel any more than changing out the dash unless it was a fire recovery. id guess they just flipped the vin.

Your VIN number: 2FTDF15G5DCA77652 
World Manufacturer Identifier - 1st, 2nd, 3rd Positions: 
Manufacturer: Ford Motor Company of Canada, Ltd., Canada

Make: Ford

Vehicle Type: Truck (Completed Vehicle)

Brake Type and GVWR Class - 4th Position:

Brake System: • Hydraulic brake system, Class D, GVWR 5,001-6,000 pounds, None

Line Series, Chassis Type, Body Type - 5th, 6th, 7th Positions:

Line Series: F-Series - F150

Chassis Type: 4x2

Body Type: Pickup - Regular Cab

Engine Type - 8th Position:

Engine: 5.8L (351cid)

Cylinders: V-8

Fuel Type: Gasoline

Horse Power: TBD

Model Year - 10th Position:

Model Year: 1983

Assembly Plant - 11th Position:

Assembly Plant: Ontario Truck: Oakville, Ontario

Production Sequence Number - 12th - 17th:

Sequence Number: A77652


----------



## handyandy (Oct 23, 2003)

Ok guys now I'm more confused than ever. It does in fact LOOK like an F250 and maybe the front axle was swapped for a F250 axle. I don't know. The owner is COMPLETELY CLUELESS about what he has. I had him double check the vin and he told me that was what it read right off the title. 

The truck is quite a distance from me and I don't want to take a look at it unless I have a better idea what it is. Is there any other pics I can have him post that will clear this up? Even if it is an F150 but has and F250 axle I will probably buy. But if it is just a run of the mill 1/2 ton I'm gonna pass.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Run the other direction and dont look back...lol

sounds like a mess.The owner doesnt even seem to know what it is.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That is an F250 for sure, but I would want to believe the title. Like stangman said, run fast. That sounds like nightmare unless you just want to use it as a yard truck. Registering that would be a pain IMO.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

At some point they might have switch cabs. Origanal cab might have rusted or been damage. The cab could have come from a F150 and the vin would stay. I did that exact thing. My cab burnt so I put a 150 cab on my 250. Its reg as the 150.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 23, 2003)

Why would it be a pain to register it? Even if it registers as a F150 why would it matter? Why are you guys so sure it is a F250? What's the give away. Even if it was a F150 with a F250 front axle then what's the problem? It will still have a 3/4 ton front axle. The owner did say it rides down the road good but it is a ruff ride...making me think 3/4 ton leafs up front as well. The truck is supposed to be a good runner and the plow supposedly works as it's supposed to. I can get it for $700. That is why I'm thinking of taking a chance on it but I still want to hear more of what you guys think? I'm a very capable wrencher but I can't seam to figure out this F150 or F250 deal.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 23, 2003)

WOODY367;399302 said:


> At some point they might have switch cabs. Origanal cab might have rusted or been damage. The cab could have come from a F150 and the vin would stay. I did that exact thing. My cab burnt so I put a 150 cab on my 250. Its reg as the 150.


Now that is a possibility. That's something I can talk to the guy about. Thanks.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

If the vin on the title matches the vin in the dash you might not have a problem.

If its out of state here in Indiana you have to have a police check,cop checks title against vin on the dash.If checks out your goood to go.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

handyandy;399303 said:


> Why would it be a pain to register it? Even if it registers as a F150 why would it matter? Why are you guys so sure it is a F250? What's the give away. Even if it was a F150 with a F250 front axle then what's the problem? It will still have a 3/4 ton front axle. The owner did say it rides down the road good but it is a ruff ride...making me think 3/4 ton leafs up front as well. The truck is supposed to be a good runner and the plow supposedly works as it's supposed to. I can get it for $700. That is why I'm thinking of taking a chance on it but I still want to hear more of what you guys think? I'm a very capable wrencher but I can't seam to figure out this F150 or F250 deal.


re register it as a one fifty. take the two fifty emblem off it. drive it and plow it.
i would say it could have been stolen, or a salvage title but at this point not much you can do. you want the truck you buy the truck your register it as a half ton and dont look back.


----------



## handyandy (Oct 23, 2003)

Well I still don't know what the deal is with the title but the truck has 3/4 ton axles for sure. I got a bunch of pictures from the guy and I did some research. The axles are 8 lug and the truck is leaf sprung. From everything I have read F150's of that era only came coil sprung. 

I guess the next thing I'm trying to figure out now is weather or not the front axle is a TTB44HD or a TTB50. Anyone know how to tell the difference? I am told you can tell by looking at the hubs outside the wheels. If the hubs fill the wheel opening the axle is a dana 50. If the hubs are smaller it is a dana 44. Can anyone in the know look at the pics and tell which it is?

I would post the other pics the guy e-mailed me but I don't know how to post them. If anyone could post them for me if I send them via e-mail to you it would be much appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

If I am right the DANA 60 id a straight axle which is in the F350's. The F250 did not come with a soild straight axle till 98 or 99. The year and price why care. Reg it as the F150 and run the truck. Don't go crazy over it. Just work the hell out of it. just my $.02


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The front axle should have a raised number on the casting somewhere to tell you what axle. If it's a 250 it should have the 44HD. But stuff bolts on so they may of added parts in the years past. A price of $600, If it runs I think you can't go wrong!
You can make twice your money back in one good snow event.


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

My guess would be that the original cab prolly rusted out or was damaged and someone repalced it with the F-150 cab. just a guess, the cabs will all fit from 80-96. just a thought, somone may have gotten tired of the flintstone floor boards and changed it.


----------

